

MEGA taking 12+ hours to upload a 2gb file, anyone else? - cl8ton

Started the copy yesterday and still going today and I’m on a superfast connection
======
informatimago
You're not on a super-fast connection. You're on an asymetric connection:
super-fast download, to fill your brain with standard formating data, and
super-slow upload, to limit the influence you may have on the other people.

The internet has not be designed as an asymetrical or a star-topology network.
What you are connecting with usual ISP, is not to the internet, but to the ISP
network: a big star network, with the ISP computers and routers at the central
point, controlling your packets, and you at the tip of the branches, able to
download fast what they want to feed you. They don't let you send anything
fast, providing just the bandwidth to send back the ack packets.

On the other hand, routing amongst billions of networks is not a solved
problem yet, it would be quite difficult to implement a meshed network (where
you'd connect not with an ISP, but with your neighbors), and where every LAN
would be assigned an ASN...

------
spleeder
I tried uploading a small file multiple times with no success. It just doesn't
upload.

------
Fizzadar
Can't even login now, if you look at the javascript console in Chrome/FF
you'll see the server giving 500 errors. Looks like they under-anticipated the
demand...

------
Random_Citizen
Besides the unsuccesfull upload by chance anyone knows the bandwith for free
accounts? I can't figure it out

------
JosephRedfern
I can't upload /anything/. Remaining Time just goes to NaN.

~~~
cl8ton
My transfer sit for 2 hours with NaN then started to show progress. It's at
12% now after all these hours.

